# Irix 11mm / Irix 15mm: 15mm due for this summer



## pedro (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

Just got a mail by the IRIX team:

Hi,

*At the moment we focus on introducing 15mm to the market and we are aiming for the summertime period.*

*11mm will follow this year.
*
Please subscribe to Irix newsletter to stay tuned! Visit http://irixlens.com/

Best regards,
The Irix Team


----------

